# SC Fragrance Oils



## DeborahLynne (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone know if SC fragrance oils are worth the STEEP price they ask?


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2016)

I just placed my first order with them ever and should have it this week. I'll let you know as soon as I get them.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 18, 2016)

Some of them are. These are the ones that are worth it to me and mine:

Santa's Pipe
Mango Tea
True Rose
Cucumber Melon
Masculine Musk
Northwoods
Orange Blossom
Pomegranate
Warm Vanilla Sugar


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Some of them are. These are the ones that are worth it to me and mine:
> 
> Santa's Pipe
> Mango Tea
> ...



Oh man, her description implied warm vanilla sugar doesn't come across well in soaps so I didn't get it. Now I'm sad.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 18, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> Oh man, her description implied warm vanilla sugar doesn't come across well in soaps so I didn't get it. Now I'm sad.


 
Don't feel too bad, Jules. Out of all the FOs in my above list, WVS is actually the only one that I don't use in soap. I just keep that one to use in sprays..... just for me (I could roll in the stuff!).


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Don't feel too bad, Jules. Out of all the FOs in my above list, WVS is actually the only one that I don't use in soap. I just keep that one to use in sprays..... just for me (I could roll in the stuff!).
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Oh good. I don't do a lot of body products yet so I'll keep that in mind for when I get into those more.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't care for many florals, but my absolute favorite from SC is Ralph Lauren Blue. It's great in everything bath and body and MP. I have a small amount that I am going to try in CP, but I think there is a good chance it will not survive. It seems it is likely too delicate to me. I also really like SC sandalwood.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 18, 2016)

I recently ordered from them. I have mixed feeling about whether they are worth the price. I would prefer to order from other suppliers unless there is something that is so much better than what can be found elsewhere.

I paid maybe 60 or 70 dollars for my samples including shipping. I feel like a dunce for doing so because they don't have any reviews on their website. I based my purchases on their descriptions only. Duh! Of course they make them sound amazing.  

Nevertheless, I will share my impressions so that perhaps you can make a slightly more informed decision. 

I can update you after I have soaped with more of them. I am not at home but let me see if I can remember the names.... 

Aloe Vera-- This one smells clean and very similar to a product that my mom used to use on me when I was a kid. Maybe it smells like a commercial Aloe Vera gel.  Aloe lotion?... I can't put my finger on it but it is very familiar. It is a nice old school (classic if you prefer) scent. I made a batch of aloe soap and it gave me no problems at all. The smell is holding well (1 week out) and there is no discoloration. 

Irish Spring -- Smells very much like my memory of the real thing both OOB and CP. Strong, bright and clean. 

Midnight in Tunisia-- OOB, This one smells like a stargazer lilly to me. VERY strong floral. I made a soap tester with it but I don't think I used enough to get an accurate impression. User error on my part. Discoloration tan. I would only make this one for someone who loves strong exotic floral scents. 

Clean Type-- clean, nice,  but not my favorite. It smells very close to the original perfume. I could see lots of people enjoying the scent. It's just not my favorite. 

Masculine Musk-- OOB I don't care for it. There is a floral note that doesn't agree with my nose. My husband thinks that it smells very nice however.  I made the same error on my test soap as the Midnight fragrance. I will post more information if I ever try it again. I may make a batch for hubby since he likes it. 

Egyptian Musk-- This is very nice OOB. SC does not recommend CP soaping with this scent so I plan to use it in a body butter. 

Fresh Laundry- This one is bright, fresh and strong. It smells similar to their Aloe Vera scent. I am not sure that I think "laundry" when I smell it. But it is definitely a fresh and natural (non-synthetic smelling) scent. It makes me happy. 

Tide (type)- It is nice. I can't say that it is a spot on dupe. But it has been a while since smelled Tide.  I plan to use it in my next batch of laundry soap. I will let you know how it goes.

Calamus (type)-- STRANGE STRANGE STRANGE OOB. I am scared to waste materials testing it. I can't really describe it except to say that it does not smell like anything intentional. I have not smelled the original but I googled the original. Reviews state that it is supposed to smell green. This smells like nothing green, or even anything that exists on earth. I am considering asking for a refund (even though they don't give refunds). I almost feel like this is a bad batch or that it is expired. Maybe it's one of those scents that only come together after it has been soaped. 

Those are my two scents! 

Edit to add:
What I like about all of these scents-- the smell more natural than lots of other scents that I have smelled. If you like more natural and less synthetic scents, then you will probably like SC's FO's very much. They smell almost like they were blended entirely from EO, in my opinion. 


Hope it helps.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 18, 2016)

JayJay- I have not ever used Calamus, but just wanted to encourage you to try it out in product first. Oftentimes, I have been surprised by how lovely certain FOs have smelled in my soap when compared to how they smelled to me OOB. 


IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 18, 2016)

I absolutely love their Sage, Sweetgrass and Cedarwood. It holds forever and is fantastic. Problem is I refuse to pay the $60+ it is going to cost me with shipping. So I purchase from a vendor friend of mine twice a year. It is the only two times I see her.


----------



## JayJay (Jan 18, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> JayJay- I have not ever used Calamus, but just wanted to encourage you to try it out in product first. Oftentimes, I have been surprised by how lovely certain FOs have smelled in my soap when compared to how they smelled to me OOB.
> 
> 
> IrishLass [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 18, 2016)

My hubby and son love Masculine Musk.... and I like it too! Just beware that this FO morphs to a mauve-ish shade of pink. I ended up calling mine 'Ancient Sedona' to make up for it. lol


IrishLass


----------



## JayJay (Jan 19, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> My hubby and son love Masculine Musk.... and I like it too! Just beware that this FO morphs to a mauve-ish shade of pink. I ended up calling mine 'Ancient Sedona' to make up for it. lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Ancient Sedona-- Lol!


----------



## jblaney (Jan 19, 2016)

JayJay - 

The only two on your list that I have tried are the Aloe Vera and the Clean type.  

The Aloe seized on me, but this was several years ago so maybe due to my inexperience.

The Clean type is ok, it stick ok, but at $44 a lb. plus shipping, I just can't do it.   It's not that great.

I really like their Clean Cotton and Ginger Essence.   I blend with both of them.

Have fun!


----------



## Lina (Jan 20, 2016)

I like their coffee fragrance.


----------



## HoneyLady (Jan 20, 2016)

I love SC.  They are pricey, but they also seem to be a bit more concentrated.  I have very few problems with their FOs.  And my high-beeswax content (= high melt point) and honey usage make my recipes finicky.  Their scents behave. 

Having said that, let me also point out that I don't color, swirl, or anything else that might require a slower trace.  I scent and pour.

I've been very pleased with all their scents.  And of course, NEVER judge a FO by the OOB test.  

Try something, and see how it works for you.  IMHO, if it's reliable, consistent, works without fuss, and you don't have to cross your fingers every time you use it, it's worth the price.

~HL~


----------



## JayJay (Jan 20, 2016)

HoneyLady said:


> I love SC.  They are pricey, but they also seem to be a bit more concentrated.  I have very few problems with their FOs.  And my high-beeswax content (= high melt point) and honey usage make my recipes finicky.  Their scents behave.
> 
> Having said that, let me also point out that I don't color, swirl, or anything else that might require a slower trace.  I scent and pour.
> 
> ...



I hear you. If they are more concentrated, then the price could even out. But with the lack of reviews, it would be too costly for me to figure it out on my own. I don't think I will be getting any more samples unless I get reviews on here that convince me. 

I agree that they seem to be a different caliber. I'm just not there financially. Maybe someday. 

I always smell my FO OOB, and make some preliminary judgements. It never occurred to me to actually test every single one. I am conservative because I consider a stinky soap to be a complete waste, which is a problem for me. How do you manage that issue? Do you give the ones you don't like away to charity?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh I do remember loving Masculine Musk. Kind of forgot about that one! I agree with jblaney about Clean and Ginger Essence. Clean is very strong, but just kind of okay - I didn't care for it much. Ginger Essence is very nice, and I used it without blending. I also used Heather in a lot of blends to freshen up scents that were too heavy for my taste, but I don't know if they still have that one.


----------



## HoneyLady (Jan 21, 2016)

Jay -- 

Scents are very, very, very, VERY subjective.  Even more than tastes or interpretation of colors, in my experience.  That's why there are 10 gazillion bottles in the fragrance dept. of Macy's.  What one person LOVES, another will despise.

[ Note: For an example of this go to fragrantica dot com, pick a perfume/cologne you are very familiar with -- one you or your SO wears -- and read the reviews about how others smell it, and what 'notes' they detect.  It's an eye opener. ]

The trouble with testing a scent OOB, is that they likely will morph dramatically when made into soap.  They may 'bloom' and become better.  A scent you didn't care for may become your favorite when made up.  One you liked may change and disappoint you.

When trying a new scent, I buy the smallest option available -- usually 2-3 ounces.  This is enough to make a 2 pound batch, which yields me 6-7 bars.  Even if *I* find the scent horrendous, there is someone who is willing to buy it.  

I keep a box of 'Oops and Uglies' on hand that I sell at 'discount', meaning 'less than full retail'.  People like getting bargains, and they use them for their gym bag, pet shampoos, etc.  One fellow buys them from me and puts them inside his shoes to help them deodorize.  I give some away, too.  But I've never yet found a scent that NOBODY wants.

Yes, SC is pricey.  But if they have one that intrigues you -- or in my case, a dupe that people kept asking about  -- it's worth a shot.  If you haven't yet figured out exactly what it costs you to make a bar, INCLUDING the FO and shipping, you need to do so.  I do have one FO that I use that is pricey, and I just charge more for that bar.  People who like it enough, pay for it. {shrug}.

Good questions!
~HL~


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 21, 2016)

I've purchased several from SC, and price aside, I wish there was more info (reviews) as to the behavior of the fragrances. The only info given is on their faq section in regard to soaping temp, and never to SB after FO is added. A question I have is how many manufacturers are there? If several companies carry the same FO, knowing the manufacturer would enable you to find best price and compare apples to apples. That all being said, of the above mentioned fragrances, clean sticks well and if you like lemon you'd like it. I don't smell much other than that. I LOVE their sweetpea and have reordered it. Masculine musk is nice. May up the percentage a bit but a lovely soft musk nevertheless. Haven't tried my calamus yet. Not a fan OOB, but know it'll smell differently once soaped. Silver water mountain sticks well and behaves beautifully. Same for green Irish tweed.


----------

